# A Sincere Thank You



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

I would like to send this note of thanks out to Win43
Hilltop Raceway and partspig for some get well gifts
that I received from them after my Hernia surgery. Jerry built me this car
and sent a whole bunch extra of goodies in the box.








Randy sent me these bodies, said they looked like good 
modified material








And Dennis sent me the Studebaker that I'm working on
and a box full of stuff which was much more than I had 
asked for








Sorry Dennis, no pic of the other stuff.

Thank you again and with much appreciation 

Kevin


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool ! Hobby Talk is always a place for R.A.O.K. :thumbsup: Great bunch of guys here


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

It's like a big family here.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

tee hee!! He's got all the good stuff squirreled away!!!! Can't wait to see what that stuff turns into!  pig


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, That black Willys is just sleepin right now.

Kevin


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh btw, where would someone pick up another of those (in yellow) '37 Ford Coupes, who makes that ?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-TJET...160930628802?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item25783684c2

http://www.ebay.com/itm/aw-jl-resin...130809549634?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1e74db5342

http://www.ebay.com/sch/HO-Scale-/164787/i.html?ssPageName=STRK:MEFSRCHX:SRCH&_nkw=resin*&rt=nc


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*'37 Ford Coupe ?*



alpink said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-TJET...160930628802?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item25783684c2
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/aw-jl-resin...130809549634?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1e74db5342
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/HO-Scale-/164787/i.html?ssPageName=STRK:MEFSRCHX:SRCH&_nkw=resin*&rt=nc


Thanks Al, I'll hunt the Ebay resin listings for a '37 COUPE ! I don't need another '37 Roadster tho....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Ralphie boy, that is pretty small .... it might be MEV ?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I might be wrong, but I seem to recall that body being a limited edition RRR body.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, but what is on the left in that pic?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

On the left is a NuRora (also RRR) rodster kit, now available from Buds.

Then again, on second thought, the resin 37 Ford that RRR did had a hood scoop. I think Hilltop had a picture of it at his shop quite a ways back... Time to dig through a thread. :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Good news! I was wrong!! 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2543411&postcount=417

The body shown in the above link was the limited edition body, so the one shown a few posts up is by someone else, and may be more readily available. I checked Resin Dudes site and it's not there.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I think greg did some bodies like that yellow one. pig


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, whoever MADE that resin '37 Ford Coupe- I WANT ONE - LOL


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Well, whoever MADE that resin '37 Ford Coupe- I WANT ONE - LOL


http://www.ebay.com/itm/custom-resi...230889216544?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item35c211da20


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Win43*



win43 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/custom-resi...230889216544?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item35c211da20


:wave:Thanks Man :thumbsup:


----------

